# Tim The Arab - 1 year on



## timthearab (20 February 2011)

Just a quick update to let you all know how we are getting on.
Tim turned 21 last week and is doing really really well.
He is eating me out of house and home, considering the very cold winter that we have had he looks fab.  Not been able to hack out much due to the weather but when we do its like riding an 8 yr old.  Every step he takes has a spring in it, with the odd buck & fart with excitement.  What more could i ask for.  
Thanks to all of you and to MHOL we have a happy and healthy ending to our long and sad story.
Be strong to all of you who have loved, lost and still lookingXXXXXX


----------



## joeanne (20 February 2011)

timthearab said:



			Just a quick update to let you all know how we are getting on.
Tim turned 21 last week and is doing really really well.
He is eating me out of house and home, considering the very cold winter that we have had he looks fab.  Not been able to hack out much due to the weather but when we do its like riding an 8 yr old.  Every step he takes has a spring in it, with the odd buck & fart with excitement.  What more could i ask for.  
Thanks to all of you and to MHOL we have a happy and healthy ending to our long and sad story.
Be strong to all of you who have loved, lost and still lookingXXXXXX
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, you dont get away with that one...an update without pictures?
Get out there with that camera! 
Glad things are going so well!


----------



## Cuffey (20 February 2011)

Delighted--very pleased for you


----------



## spike123 (20 February 2011)

I'm happy everything is going well for you and Tim. I have to agree though,where are the pictures? lol


----------



## somethingorother (20 February 2011)

So glad there was a happy ending for you and your boy. Just shows that you should never give up on things like this  


(PHOTOS!!!!   )


----------



## ISHmad (20 February 2011)

So glad for your happy ending.  What a great post to give hope to others still out there looking.  Have to agree that photos are most definitely needed though


----------



## brighteyes (20 February 2011)

Rubbish post - no pictures...


----------



## MHOL (21 February 2011)

it wasn't just MHOL, Scottish Horse Watch helped, we cannot take all the credit ;-) Tim was a hard case to crack but with a happy ending in time for Christmas! He is a very special Arab ;-) xxxxx


----------



## timthearab (22 March 2011)

Yep agreed - Trading standards thumbs up to everybody else.
Pics on my profile, im too thick to shrink them and make them fit on post !!!  Being blonde and all.
MHOL  =  Ginger Arab =  Nut cracker  = Looney bin xxx love the horse to bits xxx

Thank you 
ps Ali did u like my photo!!! footballer horse!!


----------

